

Genetically engineered biofuel bacteria - ChuckMcM
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2011/05/110526141511.htm

======
ChuckMcM
Amongst the many doomsday scenarios we hear about all the time, I notice that
people often miss how rapidly we are developing our ability to 'hack' cells.

Given exemplar bacteria in the Gulf that both consume and secret oil it seems
a modest step to a bacteria that does this on command with various precursor
agents.

In the referenced article the scientists are finding ways to make post
processing simpler.

